# Good place to buy led whips....



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a good place to buy led glow whips for my bf and rzr s. If anyone out there knows of a good place, let me know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

whoolie shop. http://www.whoolie.com/


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

whoolie shop x2


----------



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

I just looked on there and didnt see any whips. I emailed them tho.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

When u say whips, what exactly are you meaning? I thought u meant strips...


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I'm not familiar with that term either.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

he's talkin about the lighted flag whips . seen a few at boggs this weekend


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

try superbriteled not sure if they have them, but they are very cool looking and have seen plenty of them at mud nats..just sayin..


----------



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah...The flag whips. Should have been more specific.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

saw some on ebay under "atv leds"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/6-LE...Accessories&hash=item19c80c7fc3#ht_4600wt_939


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ That is pretty cool.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I currently do not have any LED Whips, it appears that most of these whips are a series of lights encased in a lexan tube. 

I did some research early on but never did find any that I really liked the look of in the daylight. (mostly because you can see the LEDs through the lexan)

http://www.safeglowhips.com/
http://www.tribalwhipsstore.com/

The above two offer led whips with leds running up the tube. I did find a few fiber optic ones which do NOT have wires or leds running up through the tube and they look much, much cleaner to me personally. Let me do some digging and I'll be back in touch shortly!


----------

